# Game signs



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Made a couple of names for the Superbowl today. First time using the weld function in aspire.
Mark


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Cool 

How'd your bro-in-law like his plaque?

HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

WHAT???
no Packers...


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Working on Cowboys next. John my brother in law loves his plaque and he got teary eyed it was awesome.
Mark


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

edison auto said:


> Working on Cowboys next. John my brother in law loves his plaque and he got teary eyed it was awesome.
> Mark


Happy tears are good!!!

HJ


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Looks good.


----------



## frankr4ever (Jan 12, 2012)

Will vcarve give you the same results ? What model cnc are you using?


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

tvman44 said:


> Looks good.


Thanks


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

frankr4ever said:


> Will vcarve give you the same results ? What model cnc are you using?


I am using the nebula by probotix. I don't think vcarve would have worked as they are free standing letters that come out attached to each other and you can look through them
Mark


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

If are asking if VCarve Desktop or Pro software would do this same operation, the answer is yes it would.


----------

